# Recommendations for XS/S MTB Frame for my Wife



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

Ladies,

I'm converting my wife's Trek 6000 WSD to a commuter and looking at getting her a full suspension bike now that we've moved to California. She's 5' and the Trek was a 13" hardtail frame. I've looked at the Santa Cruz Juliana and Trek Fuel. Any other recommendations? Will likely buy used, since I do my own wrenching and my wife would kill me if I bought her a new (instead of used) bike/frame.

I'm switching back over to my Titus Racer X and I think she's wanting to go riding with me more on trails... (she already has a road and tri bike).

Thanks for the help!
-Pete


----------



## xtremgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi! I've got an xsmall titus motolite for sell. I'm pretty sure my bike would fit her. It has a very low standover and got a small top tube. Let me know if you are interested or if you would like the geometry chart. I can sell the bike complete or just the frame or just some parts. Email me if you are interested or if you would like more details, pictures, etc.


----------



## Bonkbonk (Apr 20, 2008)

I love my Titus Racer X, XXS, too bad they don't make it any more. I see frames on ebay sometimes though. The bike shop I use sort of informally specializes in small bikes (the owners are 5'1" and 5'4" racers themselves) and have done a great job hooking me and my shorty friends up with bikes.


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm 4'10" and have an XS 2009 GF Pirahna HT that fits me perfectly. I am not selling it but it may be the right kind of setup for your wife - although my standover is very short as well, so she may have more options that I did.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I got my wife a used 2006 Trek Fuel EX 7 WSD, 14" and it fits her perfectly. She is 5' 1.5" and 106lbs. It is almost like that bike was made for her.


----------

